# Giardinera quick pickled veggies?



## giggler

Does anyone have a recipe for the brine for this?

Some say lots of vinegar, others say oil?

The kind I buy at grocery are very mild pickled veggis but quite expensive..

I'm looking for just 2 week fridge pickled I think.

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

I thought about making this last summer but never got around to it. To start I'd try the recipe in the Blue Ball Canning Book.


----------



## GotGarlic

Italian-style giardiniera has oil and vinegar; Chicago-style has just oil. Then you can make it hot, with hot peppers, or mild, without them. So it depends on which style you want. What kind are you looking for?


----------



## Andy M.

I'm accustomed to giardiniera being in a vinegar brine with no oil at all. 

https://store.pastene.com/9-gourmet-vegetables


----------



## Dawgluver

The stuff I get is vinegar brine too.  It makes a wicked pot roast in the CP.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

The question intrigued me so did a web search and there are lots of recipes. I'll make batch next week. The hot one sounds interesting.


----------



## medtran49

I use this recipe Homemade Hot Giardiniera Recipe | Jeff Mauro | Food Network to make giardinera for the olive salad to go in muffalettas.  Craig likes the giardiniera as is.  I'm just not that fond of giardiniera or the spice in it.


----------



## blissful

Dawgluver said:


> The stuff I get is vinegar brine too.  It makes a wicked pot roast in the CP.



You make a pot roast with giardinara vegetables and the brine in a crock pot?  I guess I've never heard of that or tried it. That would be something new around here. Anymore details?


----------



## Dawgluver

blissful said:


> You make a pot roast with giardinara vegetables and the brine in a crock pot?  I guess I've never heard of that or tried it. That would be something new around here. Anymore details?




Of course I can't find it now.  I made it a couple years ago, it was really good.  Basically a roast and a jar of giardinara in a CP.  That's about it.  I'll try and find the recipe.  I do recall being very pleased to find a big jar of the giardinara at one of our local stores.


----------



## blissful

Dawgluver said:


> Of course I can't find it now.  I made it a couple years ago, it was really good.  Basically a roast and a jar of giardinara in a CP.  That's about it.  I'll try and find the recipe.  I do recall being very pleased to find a big jar of the giardinara at one of our local stores.



I used to make a giardinara, and I had a bunch for years in the pantry. It was just vinegar and salt and sugar and no oil.  I never thought to cook it with a pot roast. Now I will. Thank you so much for mentioning it. I never would have thought of it. I wonder what Dh will think of it. I'm excited to give it a try.


----------



## buckytom

The only gardiniere that I ever saw that had oil in it was in Chicago, and it was meant to go on an "Italian beef" sandwich. The oil really works to keep the beef moist tasting.

I love a good, briny coupla spoonfuls of gardiniere on a salad. Just a splash of the brine to go with it, and you don't need any dressing for the salad.

This reminds me; I had better eat the big jars of chow chow that I bought in Amish country over the past 2 years before Dw sees it's beyond its best by date and chucks it out.


----------



## Kayelle

Could this be the recipe *Dawg?*
Crock Pot Roast Beef with Giardinera - Proud Italian Cook

I can't wait to make it too. I'll use the trusty Nesco Roaster.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kay, it looks very similar.  I'm thinking I used some of the liquid too.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

I plan to make a batch next week but want cocktail onions in mine. The little devils are a pain to peel, though. I thought about buying a jar pre-pickled to add. Is that not kosher?


----------



## GotGarlic

Lance Bushrod said:


> I plan to make a batch next week but want cocktail onions in mine. The little devils are a pain to peel, though. I thought about buying a jar pre-pickled to add. Is that not kosher?


You can get frozen peeled cippolini onions to use in this. Very handy [emoji2]


----------



## Andy M.

Lance Bushrod said:


> I plan to make a batch next week but want cocktail onions in mine. The little devils are a pain to peel, though. I thought about buying a jar pre-pickled to add. Is that not kosher?



You can buy frozen pearl onions at the supermarket.


----------



## letscook

I got this from Martha Stewart sometime ago. I use , pepperoncini peppers or banana peppers


Giardiniera 
2 1/2 cups white-wine vinegar 
2 tablespoons coarse salt 
2 tablespoons granulated sugar 
1 bay leaf 
3 whole cloves 
1 teaspoon celery seeds 
2 celery stalks, trimmed, peeled, sliced on the bias into 1-inch pieces 
2 medium carrots, trimmed, peeled, sliced on the bias into 1-inch pieces 
1/2 head cauliflower, separated into florets 
1 small yellow onion, trimmed, peeled, quartered lengthwise, and halved crosswise 
2 serrano peppers sliced crosswise on the bias into 1/2-inch pieces 
In a large saucepan combine the vinegar, salt, sugar, bay leaf, cloves, celery seeds, and 2 1/2 cups water. 
Bring to a boil. Add remaining ingredients and return to a boil. 
2. Remove from the heat and cool to room temperature. Transfer to a container with a tight-fitting lid.


----------



## letscook

While putting the above recipe back in my notebook I found this one also. I don't remember trying it so can't vouch for it. but now I will have to try it.


*Giardiniera (Pickled Vegetables)*
 Adapted from Gourmet, September 2006 
Makes about 10 cups
For pickling liquid:
 2 1/2 cups distilled white vinegar
 3 cups water
 3/4 cup sugar
 5 tablespoons kosher salt
 1 teaspoon yellow mustard seeds
 1/2 teaspoon dried hot red-pepper flakes
For vegetables:
 1 head cauliflower (2 lb), trimmed and broken into 1- to 1 1/2-inch florets (6 cups)
 1 red bell pepper, cut into 1-inch pieces
 1 yellow bell pepper, cut into 1-inch pieces
 4 carrots, cut diagonally into 1/2-inch-thick slices (2 cups)
 4 celery ribs, cut into 1-inch-thick slices (3 cups)
 1 cup drained bottled whole _pepperoncini_ (4 oz)
 1 cup large brine-cured greens olives (preferably Sicilian; 6 oz)*
 1/2 cup oil-cured black olives (6 oz)
Prepare pickling liquid: Bring pickling-liquid ingredients to a boil in a 3-quart nonreactive saucepan** over moderate head, stirring until sugar is dissolved. Transfer to a 4-quart nonreactive bowl and cool about 30 minutes.
Cook vegetables: Bring about 6 quarts unsalted water to a boil in an 8-quart pot. Have ready a large bowl of ice and cold water. Add cauliflower to pot and boil until crisp-tender, about 4 minutes, then transfer with a slotted spoon to ice bath to stop cooking. Cook remaining vegetables separately in same manner, allowing 4 minutes each for bell peppers*** and carrots and 2 minutes for celery. Drain vegetables in a colander and spread out on 2 large kitchen towels to dry. Add cooked vegetables, _pepperoncini_, and olives to pickling liquid, Weight vegetables with a plate to keep them submerged, then chill, covered, at least 1 day.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

I got most of everything to make the Martha Stewart recipe, except for the white wine vinegar. I also got two serrano peppers but may just add one. They weren't expensive. I'll freeze the other and save it for pico de gallo. I'm debating adding olive oil to this, as well.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Today I happened to go by Cash and Carry and got a gallon jug of Four Monks white wine vinegar so am set to make a batch giardiniera. They did have gallon jugs of already made restaurant quality for 9 dollars, but I don't need such a large quantity.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

This morning I finally put the giardiniera together using Martha Stewart's recipe and it smells wonderful. I'll have fluid left over and will save it for a beef roast and hopefully some Italian beef sandwiches. 

After I see how this comes out will try olive oil on the next batch.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

This came out a bit spicy but I can live with it. The next time will use one pepper.


----------



## Dawgluver

Lance Bushrod said:


> This came out a bit spicy but I can live with it. The next time will use one pepper.




It doesn't "look" that spicy!  Very pretty!


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Thanks. It should go good with a Bloody Mary.


----------



## Dawgluver

Lance Bushrod said:


> Thanks. It should go good with a Bloody Mary.




Ooh!  I can see some of the veggies on a skewer in a bloody Mary!


----------



## Andy M.

Reminds me of the pickles my mom and dad used to make when we were kids. We'd make them in gallon jars.


----------



## CraigC

Looks tasty! Now I'm jonesing for the pickled onions from Maryland my family used to get in 5 gallon jars. They tasted like cocktail onions, but were boiling onion size.


----------



## letscook

Looks great


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Dawgluver said:


> Ooh!  I can see some of the veggies on a skewer in a bloody Mary!



I'm on Bloody Mary #2 and they are perfect for spiciness. I can't wait to make more and will try a batch with olive oil.


----------



## GotGarlic

Lance Bushrod said:


> I'm on Bloody Mary #2 and they are perfect for spiciness. I can't wait to make more and will try a batch with olive oil.


 Pic of bloody Mary #3?


----------



## Lance Bushrod

GotGarlic said:


> Pic of bloody Mary #3?



This is #1 tonight. There will be a #2 but am making them with the smaller high ball glass.

The onions and celery have a nice spice but the carrots not so much and are crisp. I like it.


----------

